# Closing tomorrow??



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Does anybody know if the pier is going to close tomorrow?? I sure would like to fish!!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Just saw on TV it's closed now.*


----------

